# A kind colleague



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A colleague of mine, unaware of my passion for amazing coffee has just offered to make me a nescafe cappuccino, what should I do?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes , tell him to make you one

without a doubt

Next question is

How to get rid of it without drinking it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

George Clooney??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes , tell him to make you one
> 
> without a doubt
> 
> ...


Into nearest pot plant - preferably hardy.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> George Clooney??


thankyou for considering me a film star patrick


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Get a day job and you will be offered tea


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

PSD - there are rules and he's overstepped the mark


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd probably say that ever since the episode of Blackadder Goes Forth where Baldrick made a cappuccino, I've never been able to drink an instant cappuccino again!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It contains bicarbonate soda (I believe). Tell them that upsets your stomach


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Milk powder allergy.

Covers all bases.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Crap coffee allergy?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Tell them the coffee is tested for fungus at the labs, if a trace if found the whole batch gets dumped as it's harmful to humans. The scientist who tests for this is off sick so you take your chances.. (followed by..'this tastes a bit fusty, what do you think?')

EDIT: The above is actually true. A friend of mine is an analytical chemist at Nestlé..


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just tell them to get the fock outta here, in an eddie murphy type accent,


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

So what did you do?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Rolled up a £50 note, stuck it in the sachet and snorted away. That's how it's done in these parts.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Being terribly British I would accept gracefully and, if appropriate, try to steer him/her into the paths of righteous coffee.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Educate them tediously. They'll never ask again.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Tell them that you can't drink coffee as even smelling it gives you painful erections..

Then walk off 'ministry of silly walks' style!

That should do the trick!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> A colleague of mine, unaware of my passion for amazing coffee has just offered to make me a nescafe cappuccino, what should I do?


Where did you bury them?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> A colleague of mine, unaware of my passion for amazing coffee has just offered to make me a nescafe cappuccino, what should I do?


Flog them a Fracino...


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

I feel your pain.

I asked someone at work if they wanted to go grab a proper coffee at lunch time... "nah its ok, I only really like gold blend"


----------

